# good routers



## 951Michael (Sep 22, 2006)

I need a good recommendation on a router to buy. I have been using these linksys wireless-g broadband routers and they either connect at times or don't connect at others. I have heard other people having similair problems with linksys. I really don't want to go through another bad buy on my part so I figure I better ask somebody with experience. Any help? THanks:grin:


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

Most routers are pretty much the same, but now there are the ones where it says that you will get 108MB's of an internet connection.

I personaly think that the best ones are the ones supported by CISCO. It doesnt matter what they say the internet connection will be, It all depend on what connection speed you ISP gives you.

I Hope this helps.

Jay.


----------



## la1 (Jul 2, 2007)

I used to like Netgear, have seen a lot of broken ones in the field lately. The router works, something happens to the wireless. I have switched to D-LINK.
Yes as suggested the 108mbs routers are nice especially if you are going to play games on your local network.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have two broken D-Link routers in my closet, so they're not a panacea either. :wink: Truthfully, almost any major brand will have good and bad models. The best selection process is to check around for specific models that have more than their share of problems and avoid them.


----------



## la1 (Jul 2, 2007)

I have never broken a router b4 how did you manage to break 2. I still would recommend D-LINK, especially the dlink di-624. Verizon uses these exclusively for their FIOS customers, then if you get FIOS tv you get an actiontec router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

la1 said:


> I have never broken a router b4 how did you manage to break 2.


What can I say, one came out of the box not working properly, and the other one developed a problem after about 18 months.


----------

